# entregamos em toda/todo São Paulo



## gvergara

Olá,

Já vi ambos os géneros em anúncios brasileiros de empresas que oferecem serviços delivery (não conheço a palavra em português). Tem uma forma correta de dizer isso? A minha lógica (me) indica que o feminino é aceito já que as empresas estariam se referindo às entregas em toda (a cidade de) São Paulo. Em espanhol chileno, porém, nós temos a tendência de assignar um género gramatical às cidades, e diríamos em todo São Paulo. Poderiam me ajudar, por favor? Muito obrigado desde já.

G.


----------



## guihenning

Como *o* estado de São Paulo tem *a* cidade de São Paulo como capital, o gênero definirá se as entregas serão feitas em todo o território do estado ou somente na capital caso seja feita a elipse de "cidade" e "estado".
Entregamos em todo o [o estado de] São Paulo
Entregamos em toda a [a cidade de] São Paulo.
O _“problema”_ parece ser que o que se lerá por aí serão essas frases sem o artigo, o que, no Brasil, seria em tese entendido de maneira diferente da pretendida.
Eu mesmo já li e muito “_entregamos em todo Brasil_” que sem o artigo significa que em todos os Brasis que existem no universo essa entrega será feita. Para dizer que entregam em todo *o* território nacional do único Brasil que existe, teria de ser “entregamos em todo *o* Brasil” o mesmo para o caso em apreço, então: _entregamos em todo o São Paulo_ ou _em toda a São Paul_o. Parece-me, porém, que as versões com o artigo pouco aparecem sem as elipses [o estado de] e [a cidade de]. O que comumente se lerá será "_em toda São Paulo_" para a cidade. "_em todo São Paulo_" me soa muito esdrúxulo, mas parece ser também possível.

_P.S não se sabe se o artigo vem caindo em desuso no Brasil ou se os brasileiros têm fundido o <o> final de "tod_*o*_" e o <a> de "tod*a*"com o artigo, por isso as grafias e casos divergem por aí. Qualquer que seja a mudança, ela ainda está em curso. Normativamente falando, as opções preferidas devem ser sempre as que contenham o artigo definido, mesmo porque ele é obrigatório com o substantivo "Brasil" e também com "estado de São Paulo" e "cidade de São Paulo".
*O* Brasil é pentacampeão
*O *estado de São Paulo fica no sudeste *do* Brasil.
*A *cidade de São Paulo é a maior *do* Brasil._


----------



## Ascme

gvergara said:


> Olá,
> 
> Já vi ambos os géneros em anúncios brasileiros de empresas que oferecem serviços delivery (não conheço a palavra em português). Tem uma forma correta de dizer isso? A minha lógica (me) indica que o feminino é aceito já que as empresas estariam se referindo às entregas em toda (a cidade de) São Paulo. Em espanhol chileno, porém, nós temos a tendência de assignar um género gramatical às cidades, e diríamos em todo São Paulo. Poderiam me ajudar, por favor? Muito obrigado desde já.
> 
> G.



Na minha opinião fica implícito que "Em toda São Paulo" seria "em toda (cidade) de São Paulo" e o pronome "todo" sofre flexão de gênero feminino para concordar com cidade que é feminino em português = "a cidade". 

Por outro lado, na frase "em todo São Paulo" ficaria implícito que é em todo (estado) de São Paulo. Entretanto, não me parece natural esse tipo de anúncio, ao contrário do primeiro se referindo à cidade. Aqui é mais comum explicitar "em todo estado de São Paulo e o "todo" fica no gênero masculino porque o substantivo "estado" é masculino = "o estado".


----------



## gvergara

Olá:

Muito obrigado pela ajuda, vocês são muito gentis. Gostaria de clarificar qual seria  a forma correta, segundo vocês. Pergunto porque no Google tem resultados tanto para "entregas em toda" quanto para "entregas em todo". Não são muitos (de fato muitos menos para o masculino), mas tem, assim que gostaria de saber qual empregar se alguma vez tivesse de expressar isto.


----------



## duduc

entregas em toda São Paulo (cidade)
entregas em todo o estado de São Paulo (estado)


----------



## gvergara

E em São Carlos o São Bernardo do Campos? Seria _em toda ou todo São Carlos/São Bernardo do Campos _(considerando que o género dessas cidades é (ou assumo que teria de ser) masculino?


----------



## duduc

entregas em toda São Carlos
entregas em toda São Bernardo do Campo

Não tenho certeza é quanto a Rio de Janeiro, cidade. Diria: Vou ao Rio de Janeiro amanhã (cidade), mas: Faço entregas em toda Rio de Janeiro (cidade). Deve estar errado.


----------



## Carfer

duduc said:


> entregas em toda São Carlos
> entregas em toda São Bernardo do Campo
> 
> Não tenho certeza é quanto a Rio de Janeiro, cidade. Diria: Vou ao Rio de Janeiro amanhã (cidade), mas: Faço entregas em toda Rio de Janeiro (cidade). Deve estar errado.



Ei diria que que, quando o nome da cidade leva artigo masculino, o quantificador vai também no masculino (portanto, '_em todo o Rio de Janeiro', 'em todo o Porto'_).


----------



## duduc

Decerto soa melhor. No caso do Rio, porém, cria-se uma possível ambiguidade entre cidade e estado do Rio de Janeiro.

Sem a especificação 'cidade do' ou 'estado do', a referência default talvez seja a cidade?

entregas em todo o Rio de Janeiro (cidade, ambíguo)
entregas em todo o estado do Rio de Janeiro (estado)


----------



## meencantesp

guihenning said:


> _P.S não se sabe se o artigo vem caindo em desuso no Brasil ou se os brasileiros têm fundido o <o> final de "tod_*o*_" e o <a> de "tod*a*"com o artigo, por isso as grafias e casos divergem por aí. Qualquer que seja a mudança, ela ainda está em curso. Normativamente falando, as opções preferidas devem ser sempre as que contenham o artigo definido, mesmo porque ele é obrigatório com o substantivo "Brasil" e também com "estado de São Paulo" e "cidade de São Paulo".
> *O* Brasil é pentacampeão
> *O *estado de São Paulo fica no sudeste *do* Brasil.
> *A *cidade de São Paulo é a maior *do* Brasil._



O brasileiro tem apagado demais os artigos, até em casos em que parecem indispensáveis.

Já li frases isoladas em que nomes geográficos com os quais sempre se usa artigo vinham sem ele: "Amiga, Brasil é pobre"; "Como é Europa?".
Possessivos com artigo só em contrações (imagino que boa parte dos brasileiros não faça ideia do conceito), porque, isolados, vêm cada vez mais sem artigo na frente.
O brasileiro não percebe na hora a diferença entre "Fazemos entregas em todo bairro" e "Fazemos entregas em todo o bairro".
Aqui no Sul, onde nomes de pessoas deveriam vir sempre acompanhados de artigo, agora aparecem às vezes, curiosamente, sem ele: "Pedro disse que não está bem". Eu até aprovaria a mudança, mas o fenômeno não é coerente, é como no caso dos possessivos: nas contrações, reaparece o artigo.
Por outro lado, um pouco ironicamente, a língua brasileira parece deixar de lado qualquer tendência pró-_drop _de sujeito. "Eu disse pra ele que eu queria que você me entregasse o que você tinha prometido me entregar". "A Katyllaine ela disse que ela tinha se esquecido do que tinham mandado ela fazer". O tradutor do Google traduz "Te creo" como "Eu confio em você", em vez de "Confio em você". Está na hora de o tradutor dividir o português em português e brasileiro. Percebo também que o sujeito indeterminado feito com a terceira pessoa do plural isolada aparece com alguma frequência com um "eles" na frente agora. Sintomático.

A respeito ainda da omissão de sujeito, é impagável quando o pseudotuteador sulista (paraenses e até gente de outros lugares do país também) decide partir para a conjugação na segunda pessoa. Pensando em parecer nobre e bilíngue, falante de brasileiro e de português, demonstra que a língua brasileira é a que domina a sua natureza: não omite nem sequer um sujeito, pois não percebe a desnecessidade da sua explicitação. "Se tu quiseres eu te faço o que tu pediste". Alguns impulsos linguísticos são incontroláveis.

Por fim, se os nossos artigos e alguns dos nossos pronomes tivessem o ele na frente como têm os castelhanos e os italianos, seriam evitados muitos problemas.


----------



## guihenning

meencantesp said:


> O brasileiro não percebe na hora a diferença entre "Fazemos entregas em todo bairro" e "Fazemos entregas em todo o bairro".


O problema me parece ser de escrita, não de "fala". Eu pronuncio os dois, em fala relaxada e normal, igualmente, mas sei que tenho de escrevê-los distintamente. Os franceses também não pronunciam o "x" de "_amoureux_", mas sabem que têm de escrevê-lo. Embora haja vários casos divergentes pelo Brasil afora, o uso dos artigos ainda continua sendo dominante, mas a escrita deficiente é o que faz com que pareça que seja o contrário. Todos esses casos poderiam ser evitados se as pessoas fossem eficientemente alfabetizadas. Há que se diferenciar problemas de escrita de fenômenos linguísticos.



meencantesp said:


> A respeito ainda da omissão de sujeito, é impagável quando o pseudotuteador sulista (paraenses e até gente de outros lugares do país também) decide partir para a conjugação na segunda pessoa. Pensando em parecer nobre e bilíngue, falante de brasileiro e de português, demonstra que a língua brasileira é a que domina a sua natureza: não omite nem sequer um sujeito, pois não percebe a desnecessidade da sua explicitação. "Se tu quiseres eu te faço o que tu pediste". Alguns impulsos linguísticos são incontroláveis.


Mas é claro que o português do Brasil não pode ser _pro-drop_ se já nascemos com um problema enorme: a segunda e a terceira pessoa do singular só se distinguem pelo pronome: '_você/ele faz_'. Em toda língua que haja qualquer _overlap_ os sujeitos expressos vão surgindo e se tornando obrigatórios ou muito frequentes, veja-se o francês ou o romanche, no reino das latinas. O falante não distingue os casos em que o pronome é obrigatório e os casos em que não são, por isso a tendência de expressar o sujeito será cada vez mais marcante no Brasil até, provavelmente, tornar-se obrigatória daqui a um tempo. Nenhum sistema linguístico funciona pela metade. Em francês também não seria necessário expressar "nous" e "vous", mas eles são expressos mesmo assim porque após um tempo a necessidade de expressar o sujeito é naturalmente assimilada. Não tem como cobrar do falante uma noção de omissão de sujeitos desnecessários sendo que ele se situa num sistema linguístico em que a expressão dos sujeitos em muitos casos se faz obrigatória. O português do Brasil ainda está no meio do caminho, mas, mesmo assim, "nós" e "eu" ainda são costumeiramente _pro-drop._


----------



## duduc

guihenning said:


> O problema me parece ser de escrita, não de "fala".


Já eu não vejo problema nenhum. O significado apreendido é subdeterminado pelas palavras (escritas ou faladas) numa dada organização sintática, seja ela qual for. Presença ou ausência desse artigo aí, na prática, é no máximo questão de estilo.


----------



## guihenning

Eu concordo em termos práticos, mas a escrita, além da fala, ainda continua diferenciando casos não marcados "_entregamos em todo bairro_" de casos marcados "_entregamos em todo o bairro_". São coisas diferentes. O falante ainda percebe essa diferença e ela ainda é importante. Se deixa de ser expressa na escrita mas ainda se realiza na fala, temos um problema de escrita.
"esses ímãs de geladeira estão em toda casa" é diferente de "esses ímãs de geladeira estão em toda a casa". Mesmo o português falado do Brasil ainda diferencia o caso default não marcado (que é, aliás, um brasileirismo) do determinado.


----------



## Alecm

Diria que no  Brasil via de regra as cidades são consideradas femininas, mas há exceções.

O Recife
O Rio de Janeiro


----------



## meencantesp

guihenning said:


> Todos esses casos poderiam ser evitados se as pessoas fossem eficientemente alfabetizadas.



Concordo com tudo o que disse e especialmente com a afirmação acima. As mudanças, que sejam talvez negativas, ocorrem, mas será que se o nosso nível de instrução fosse melhor elas não seriam mais fracas ou quem sabe até paradas em muitos casos? 

É difícil gostar do próprio idioma sendo brasileiro.


----------



## duduc

meencantesp said:


> É difícil gostar do próprio idioma sendo brasileiro.


Isso tudo por causa do artigo mais desnecessário do sistema solar?


----------



## meencantesp

duduc said:


> Isso tudo por causa do artigo mais desnecessário do sistema solar?



Não só por ele, mas pelo conjunto de mudanças por que vem passando a nossa língua.

Quando alguém se inteira do fato de que há no Brasil quem diga "Eu se ferrei", não consegue pensar diferentemente.


----------



## duduc

As pessoas têm o direito de falar como falam, não acha?


----------



## gvergara

Acho, sim, mas o problema é detectar onde está o límite. Não posso opinar sobre o português, pero aquí no Chile os/as falantes às vezes empregam a língua muito mau. Eu não corrijo eles/as, especialmente porque muitas vezes os seus erros estão tão expandidos que seria como lutar contra a corrente. Sei que todos e todas temos a liberdade e o direito para falar como quisermos, mas acho que isto vai direito ao Newspeak que Orwell nos anticipou na sua obra.


----------



## duduc

Mas se é mesmo um direito ou liberdade individual, e se de fato levaria ao Newspeak --- acho que não, pois a dimensão de coerção intelectual estaria, na verdade, ausente ---- seria preciso aceitar o Newspeak e conservar o direito, não?

Espero que uma liberdade individual ainda seja algo mais valioso que meia dúzia de prescrições de estilo.


----------



## Ari RT

Ainda que falassem exatamente o mesmo em termos de substância, as diferenças de forma entre as falas do motoqueiro entregador de pizza, do padre, do síndico, do juiz, do verdureiro, do faxineiro, contêm camadas importantes de metadados. Homogeneizar é retirar informação e o objetivo da língua é transportar informação.


----------



## gvergara

Claro, mas quando na minha língua uma pessoa diz Hubieron tres muertos recebo a mesma infromação que se a pessoa tivesse falado corretamente, , mas além disso recebo a messagem que a pessoa provávelmente não recebeu uma educação particularmente boa.


----------



## Ari RT

É exatamente isso que eu queria dizer. Seu texto foi mais conciso, direto ao ponto. O meu traz como metadado a informação de que eu sou um prolixo contumaz.


----------



## pfaa09

gvergara said:


> Claro, mas quando na minha língua uma pessoa diz Hubieron tres muertos recebo a mesma inf*or*mação que se a pessoa tivesse falado corretamente, , mas além disso recebo a me*ns*agem que a pessoa prov*a*velmente não recebeu uma educação particularmente boa.


Compreendemos todos perfeitamente o que quer dizer. No entanto, deixe-me discordar da parte da "educação particularmente boa".
Educação pode ter-se mesmo sem ir à escola.
Conheço muita gente licenciada / com estudos que comete esse tipo de erros. (onde / aonde; por que / porque; quaisquer / quaisqueres, etc...).


----------



## gvergara

pfaa09 said:


> No entanto, deixe-me discordar da parte da "educação


Obrigado pelas correções, pfaa09, assim aprendo . Aqui no Chile, sim, é muito fácil reconhecer pessoas com pouca educação não apenas pela forma em que escrevem, senão também pelo uso oral do espanhol. Reconheço, sim, que o meu comentário pode ter generalizado uma situação que não se circunscreve apenas a fatores relacionados com a educação que a gente recebe, já que também aquí tem pessoas com muitos estudos que também não empregam a língua como teriam de ser empregada.


----------



## Alecm

gvergara said:


> Acho, sim, mas o problema é detectar onde está o límite. Não posso opinar sobre o português, *pero* aquí no Chile os/as falantes às vezes empregam a língua muito mau. Eu não corrijo eles/as, especialmente porque muitas vezes os seus erros estão tão expandidos que seria como lutar contra a corrente. Sei que todos e todas temos a liberdade e o direito para falar como quisermos, mas acho que isto vai direito ao Newspeak que Orwell nos anticipou na sua obra.


Só uma pequena correção: a conjunção pero não é utilizada no português moderno. Poderia substituí-la por mas ou porém (esta última mais formal, mais usada na linguagem escrita).


----------



## gvergara

Muito obrigado, gosto muito dos fóruns de português, as pessoas aquí são amáveis demais, e se pode participar de discussões muito interesantes. É claro que _pero _não se emprega em português moderno, mas a interferência do castelhano é muito forte quando o falo ou escrevo, especialmente porque quase nunca tenho a oportunidades de praticá-lo.


----------

